# B544 Dinette re-install



## donegal5 (Sep 11, 2010)

HI all, I have bought a Hymer 20 yr old B544. The previous owner removed the dinette to install 4 fully belted bucket type seats to use as a cycle team bus. I want to re-install the dinette/sleeping area. I have measurements and pics from another Hymer and am a competent DIYer and will do the work myself. However I want a professional finish. Are there any firms that might be able to supply furniture boards cut or even a dinette kit? I have looked for breakers but I dont know of any in ireland. Any leads please??


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

This guy Peter Hambilton may be able to help (though he is not in Ireland).

Good luck!

Regards,
John


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Wow Donegal, you've been hiding away... _*Joined: Sep 11, 2010*_ :wink:

A belated welcome to you. May your stay with us be a fruitful one.

Normally, when folk ask about self-build materials, I link them to a couple of outlets. They're both like Aladdin's caves!! I think you'd benefit by having a look at their websites:

http://www.magnummotorhomes.co.uk/ This outlet is in Grimsby, Lincolnshire.

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/ This one is just outside Hull, Yorkshire.

They both supply mail order.

And another, near Cambridge... http://www.rainbowconversions.co.uk/Company/company.htm

What we need to do is Google something like "Selfbuild motorhome materials, Donegal"

Someone has done a list that might be of interest: http://www.motorhome-list.org.uk/links.htm

Strangely, the list doesn't include the "Self Build Motor Caravanners Club", a very useful site.

And there's this list... crikey, it's a bit long!!
http://www.thecaravancommunity.com/...iler-parts-and-accessories-30.html?view_all=1

There you go. My starter for ten!! Good luck!! :wink:


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

UncleNorm said:


> And another, near Cambridge... http://www.rainbowconversions.co.uk/Company/company.htm:


I wanted to replace the very large table in my Hymer with a smaller one and got in touch with Rainbow Conversions who made an excellent job of the replacement at a reasonable price and no delay in completing the order. Would certainly recommend them.


----------



## donegal5 (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi UncleNorm, that magnum site is a cracker. They have everything I need to do the job. Thanks again.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

donegal5 said:


> Hi UncleNorm, that magnum site is a cracker. They have everything I need to do the job. Thanks again.


Our first motorhome, affectionately known as "The Shrub" was a conversion on a 1991 Transit, done by Magnum Mobiles, way back in 1997. So the ex-Telecom chassis was already 6 years old and had done 36,000 miles by the time Magnum acquired it for conversion. We picked it up in 1999, at 40,000 miles, had it for 6 years and added another 40,000 miles!!

In 2001, when we had 11 feet taken out of the side by some tw*t in Dorset, we were able to have it repaired at Magnum, by the same 2 guys who had first built it. I ended up stronger than ever!!

Eighteen months ago, Feb/Mar 2010, I helped Stew(Artona) to convert a Citreon Relay into a motorhome. We made regular visits to Magnum, about 9 miles away. Everything came from there!! Everyone who sees Stewart's MH is most complementary about the job we did. I did the main timber structures, Stewart did much of the finishing off to the point where it looks just like the 'real' thing!!

So, back to you. Enjoy playing and good luck. :wink: 8)

PS Why "The Shrub"? One Saturday in Feb 1999, I was going to the garden centre for some shrubs. I found the motorhome and, within 2 hours, we had traded in our car and caravan and our new MH was on our drive. Our daughter, Katie, asked, "Where are the shrubs, Dad?" I replied that there were none. "Well you'd better call that motorhome one then!"

"The Shrub" was so named!! :roll: :wink:


----------

